# Easily Adjustable Home Grinder <£100.



## Rikyd (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi all. I need advice on buying a grinder to use with my gaggia classic. It needs to be compact enough to fit under a kitchen cupboard, less than £100 (new or used) and easily adjustable between espresso grind and grind for a french press.

I initially looked at the Iberital MC2 due to the good reviews on here but an ebay seller told me that this is a worm adjuster? whatever than means but that it is rather difficult to switch between fine and very coarse grind settings. Is this true?

Alternatively I have looked at the Graef 702. I can pick this up new for

Thanks


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

ah, the eternal problem of trying to have a single grinder for Espresso and Filter.

A Worm gear is a devise where you can turn the worm, many many times and that turns the cog a small amount, it makes for very fine adjustment, ideal for espresso where the difference between chocking and gushing is a few turns of the worm.

the downside being if you want to suddenly make a filter coffee, you need to turn the worm gear about 6 billion times to get it out far enough

If you go for stepped, its easy to flick from filter to espresso ... but the stepped adjustment just isn't that fine, so you find yourself always hunting for a decent shot, one click its too fine, the next click is too coarse.

Added to this, you need to have the grinder running when you adjust, so if you have beans in the hopper its wasted .... so ideally you need to single dose .... but this then causes its own issues of inconsistent grind.

Basically, to save you a crap lot of time chasing rainbows you either need 2 grinders, or a R120 or Ek43 grinder .... OR, not care about espresso


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You will need to re asses your budget


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Get a grinder for espresso and a Chinese Porlex knock-off (aka Chorlex) for FP. That way you'll get good espresso and big beefy arms.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

beefy arms is a myth !

its all in the Pectorials ... my Pecs absolutely pop when I grind my beans. I have gone from a skinny 60kg man-boy to a 85kg adonis that can make his pecs "dance" whilst grinding.


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

Just make espresso - which you can turn into an americano with a kettle









I've got a rocky, which will easily go from one to the other, but as rightly said above, the steps do mean fine tuning is near impossible


----------

